# I nuovi capelli di Diego Lopez: trapianto o altro?



## admin (1 Dicembre 2014)

In Spagna, diversi siti, riportano la notizia relativa ai "nuovi capelli" del portiere del Milan, Diego Lopez. Lo spagnolo, dopo l'infortunio, si è ripresentato in campo con una capigliatura tutta nuova, e folta. 

Trapianto di capelli o altro? C'è da considerare, come riportano diverse finti, che per far ricrescere i capelli trapiantati occorre più di un anno.


Ecco una galleria di immagini dell'evoluzione tricologica di Diego Lopez




Appena arrivato al Milan














I nuovi capelli post infortunio


----------



## Ale (1 Dicembre 2014)

si, direi proprio che si tratti di un trapianto.


----------



## runner (1 Dicembre 2014)

si sta Berlusconizzando


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2014)

"Mattia passami la palla in modo che possa fare finta di farmi male, che domani devo fare una cosa urgente che potrebbe tenermi fuori un po' di tempo"


----------



## Renegade (1 Dicembre 2014)

Trapianto al 100%.

Comunque siamo passati a parlare di Palloni D'Oro, Champions ecc. a parlare di capelli, caschi, marketing... Tristezza.

Restando in tema, comunque, a me i capelli che più preoccupano sono quelli di Inzaghi. Ho la sensazione si stia stempiando e le stia perdendo. Per non parlare di Pazzini, poi, che ormai ha la chierica.


----------



## Renegade (1 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "Mattia passami la palla in modo che possa fare finta di farmi male, che domani devo fare una cosa urgente che potrebbe tenermi fuori un po' di tempo"



Tu ci scherzi, ma con tutto il rispetto per Diego che è un grande portiere e grande professionista, quell'autogol non me la racconta ancora giusta. Il movimento di Lopez lo vedo troppo innaturale e apparentemente forzato, finto. Io ho pensato l'avesse simulato per rendersi meno ''ridicolo'' sulla gaffe di non essere riuscito a prendere il pallone prima che entrasse in porta.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tu ci scherzi, ma con tutto il rispetto per Diego che è un grande portiere e grande professionista, quell'autogol non me la racconta ancora giusta. Il movimento di Lopez lo vedo troppo innaturale e apparentemente forzato, finto. Io ho pensato l'avesse simulato per rendersi meno ''ridicolo'' sulla gaffe di non essere riuscito a prendere il pallone prima che entrasse in porta.



L'ho detto per scherzare, sì, ma la cosa puzza davvero. Però arrivare a subire addirittura autogol per restare fuori...


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2014)

Ma no, dai. Come scritto nel primo post, per far ricrescere i capelli trapiantati ci vuole almeno un anno. Mica un mesetto!

Mistero.


----------



## Ale (1 Dicembre 2014)

ma lopez è umano?


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma no, dai. Come scritto nel primo post, per far ricrescere i capelli trapiantati ci vuole almeno un anno. Mica un mesetto!
> 
> Mistero.



Ricordi la capigliatura post mondiale di Fellaini? 

Che misteri...


----------



## DannySa (1 Dicembre 2014)

Se li è fatti ricrescere secondo me..


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Spagna, diversi siti, riportano la notizia relativa ai "nuovi capelli" del portiere del Milan, Diego Lopez. Lo spagnolo, dopo l'infortunio, si è ripresentato in campo con una capigliatura tutta nuova, e folta.
> 
> Trapianto di capelli o altro? C'è da considerare, come riportano diverse finti, che per far ricrescere i capelli trapiantati occorre più di un anno.
> 
> ...


secondo me il lavoro di un tricologo c'è. Buon lavoro tra l'altro



Jino ha scritto:


> Ricordi la capigliatura post mondiale di Fellaini?
> 
> Che misteri...


quello inspiegabile


----------



## Penny.wise (2 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ricordi la capigliatura post mondiale di Fellaini?
> 
> Che misteri...



Per me Fellini aveva le treccine all'indietro, o era un fotomontaggio..
Lopez non saprei, può anche essere che la crescita sia naturale, non è che adesso ce li abbia lunghi..
Questo vorrebbe dire che il taglio di prima, alla Pandev, era voluto...e pure fatto malissimo


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Dicembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> si sta Berlusconizzando


----------

